# Best Website To get Rid of Boredom



## teckinik (May 9, 2010)

Guys check out this website. This is one of the best website to get rid of boredom. It goes well with its title. What I found different in this website is that it has very good handpicked games. anyway here's the link:
*www.getridofboredom.com/


----------



## ico (May 16, 2010)

www.zombo.com


----------



## neerajvohra (May 16, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## maxmk (May 21, 2010)

^^ yeah agree with you btw you can check *miniclip.com 

Guys let me know if any of you have account on miniclip...i will add you in my friend list.


----------



## Anish (May 29, 2010)

www.mousebreaker.com


----------



## komin (May 31, 2010)

A quick note to say thanks.


----------



## hoodiboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Chk this site..
*www.omg-facts.com/


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

u can try facebook orkut hi5


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 7, 2010)

blackhole said:


> u can try facebook orkut hi5



dude...social networking sites belong to a different league...they are used to connect with people rather than getting rid of boredom IMHO....

I have found stumbleupon a very good site to use in my leisure...everytime i press stumble button...it takes me to a new site related to my interest...




hoodiboy said:


> Chk this site..
> *www.omg-facts.com/




thanks for this link ... very good site indeed...


----------



## adityaxone (Jun 12, 2010)

www.thisblogrules.com


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 13, 2010)

*tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/HomePage

*Warning:Once you visit this site,you will soon find that you have reached maximum tabs capacity of you web browser.Also it will affect your performance in school,college or office work.
PROCEED WITH CAUTION.
*


----------



## mysticdhaval (Jun 14, 2010)

Well Try Howzat.com
its a good cricket multiplayer game...


----------



## Cooltechie (Aug 5, 2010)

The Bestest of the best..........................
_*Google*_ **


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

please don't get philosophical 
we were talking in literal terms!!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 30, 2010)

reddit.com: what's new online!


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 31, 2010)

Facebook

Thinkdigit Forums

WordPress.com


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 31, 2010)

ico said:


> ZOMBO



Its the best

VISIT ONCE


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 1, 2010)

way2jatin said:


> Its the best
> 
> VISIT ONCE



yeah, and then never...


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 1, 2010)

GamersFirst &ndash; Free To Play Multiplayer Online Games, Free MMO, Fantasy MMO, Online FPS, Free Multiplayer Car Racing, Adventure, Shooting & Strategy Games Online. Download free MMOs and enjoy!


----------



## Neuron (Sep 4, 2010)

ico said:


> ZOMBO



+1.Visit the webpage and type in "zombzombzombozomb"[without the quotes] and see what happens.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 4, 2010)

Gizmag Emerging Technology Magazine
Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide
Engadget


and if you really need to kill time: go through the really nationally integrated rediff forums. You may even go to the extent of killing yourself


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 4, 2010)

omegle.com


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

lywyre said:


> and if you really need to kill time: go through the really nationally integrated rediff forums. You may even go to the extent of killing yourself


hahahahah


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 5, 2010)

Apart from the fact and very rare ,this thread was actually started by Spam Bot.
  Instead of banning it and deleting the thread ICO the moderator actually posted a link. 
  Ofcourse people actually carried the thread forward and after sometime the thread was almost dead ,untill as always with newbie he bumped off a 2 month thread.
  The last comment remains with ico again. Ha ha ha ha 

  This makes Digit forum the best time pass site i have come across.Everything just rolls along here,with out obstructions.


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> yeah, and then never...



hahahahaha


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 4, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Apart from the fact and very rare ,this thread was actually started by Spam Bot.
> Instead of banning it and deleting the thread ICO the moderator actually posted a link.
> Ofcourse people actually carried the thread forward and after sometime the thread was almost dead ,untill as always with newbie he bumped off a 2 month thread.
> The last comment remains with ico again. Ha ha ha ha
> ...



.
.
It is true how things are less restricted here, but isnt that what users want.
.
And yes, it a spambot. Quite obviously.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 9, 2010)

grooveshark.com is the way to go for music lovers....


----------



## shiv.emf (Nov 10, 2010)

abhidev said:


> grooveshark.com is the way to go for music lovers....



Thank You...

mouthshut.com  -- for reviews on various topics !!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

Its really intriguing.. to see a thread created by spam being useful


----------

